Ask HN: How do you get remote jobs as web developer? - caballus
======
CrystalLangUser
Networking. In Meatspace, not on the internet.

I got a client from attending my local monthly meetup group, and I got emailed
today about work from someone I met at a local conference (and who goes to the
local meetup also).

I don't have a degree or anything, I just have experience with Ruby on Rails.

